# Rundenbasiertes strategiespiel programmieren



## Oconna (19. Apr 2015)

Hallo. 
Zu erst möchte ich erstmal sagen, ich hab mit java oder anderen Programmiersprachen noch keine Erfahrung. Trotzdem möchte ich versuchen sie zu lernen.  Was ich vor habe ist es ein rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel zu erstellen. Dieses Spiel habe ich schon als Brettspiel gebastelt, was aber nach einer Zeit sehr kompliziert wird, da es viele verschiedene ''Einheiten" mit vielen verschiedenen Fähigkeiten, Leben, Kosten,  etc. gibt. Mein Traum wäre es also, dies als PC spiel zu haben. Das Spiel geht darum, dass man mit seinen Einheiten die feindlichen Könige töten muss. Es gibt eine große Karte mit Feldern auf denen sich die Einheiten bewegen können. Verteilt auf dieses Karte gibt es Städte, diese bringen jede Runde Gold, dann gibt es Berge, diese bringen mehr Reichweite für Fernkämpfer, Sumpf führt zu Verlangsamen und und und. In Sachen Grafiken mache ich mir bei dem ganzen keine Sorgen, jedoch wie gesagt habe ich noch keine Erfahrung in Programmiersprachen. Das Konzept des Spiels ist schon komplett durchdacht und als Brettspiel getestet  und es war wirklich gut. Nun meine Frage, eignet sich Java für so etwas? Und wenn ja könnt ihr vielleicht Tutorials/ Bücher empfehlen, mit denen man sich genug Wissen aneignet um so ein Spiel programmieren zu können? Ich weiß es ist nicht leicht, trotzdem möchte ich es versuchen. Vielen Dank im Voraus. Lg Oconna


----------



## AntiMuffin (19. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
also du kannst es auf jeden fall mit Java versuchen, die Sprache ist sehr leicht zu erlernen aber nicht Perfekt für die Spieleentwicklunh, jedoch völlig ausreichend für deine Anforderungen! 
Du solltest dir zunächst die Grundlegenden Java Kenntnisse aneignen, dafür kann ich dir dieses kostenlose Buch empfehlen  (Ist DAS Java Buch), wenn du eher auf Video Tutorials stehst kann ich dir folgende Playlist empfehlen.

Wenn du mal die Grundlagen beherrscht (und wirklich erst dann, sonst wirst du keine Freunde daran haben) kannst du mit der eigentlichen Spieleprogrammierung beginnen. Du könntest hierfür zum Beispiel LibGDX benutzen. Damit könntest du ein Android Spiel programmieren, was meiner meinung nach die Klügste Idee ist! Damit könntest du nämlich wirklich erfolg haben. Um hier das wichtigste zu Lernen kann ich dir dieses Buch empfehlen, hier wird 2D, 3D programmierung beschrieben, aber auch andere Themen wie In-Game Billing. Es gibt aber auch Zahlreiche Tutorials auf Youtube zum Beispiel  dieses oder dieses. Jedoch wird hier nicht Android Studio verwendet, sondern Eclipse  (Dunsolltest aber Android Studio verwenden, wenn es möglich ist).

Wenn du sonst Fragen hast kannst du gerne eine PN schicken.

Gruß, 
AntiMuffin


----------



## Oconna (20. Apr 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke ich werd mich erstmal an die youtube videos rantesten und falls die nicht ausreichen werde ich mir so ein Buch kaufen. Gruß,
Oconna


----------

